# AVG error message



## phird05 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have been using the purchased AVG 8.0 version for several months now. I booted up this morning and the firewall security would not update or become active. I reinstalled AVG 8.0. When I got to the final review configuration window I click on finish and get an error message and cannot proceed to finishing the install. The error message is e0018e06.

Any suggestions?


----------



## JACLIA (Oct 27, 2008)

I had the same problem and contacted AVG technical support.

The solution is (as you are in XP). 
1) Search in C:\documents and settings\all users\application data\avg8\cfg
and delete the file 'fw.cfg' 
(Because this error is almost exclusively caused by by having the Windows Firewall active at the same time as the AVG Firewall configuration Wizard)
2) Open the AVG User Interface, double click on the firewall component, click on Configuration Wizard, and try to generate configuration again with default settings.

This operation SOLVE IN MY CASE the problem.

Sorry for my english but my mother language is french

Best Regards hope that this answer could help you.

Jacques Geus


----------

